# Just made a few photos...



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Arent they cute?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww......................


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Elena those are stunning babies indeed - I do have a soft spot for the cute furry little faces....


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww......................


elena they are amazing!!....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Elena those are stunning babies indeed - I do have a soft spot for the cute furry little faces....


Not really - its accidental. You now in Maine Coons there is two types of faces: sweet one and wild one. I loved the wild one (which you cant see on the "8 months kitten" thread - there is my queen but stud belongs to other breeder) . For some reason happened that I always has a sweet faced type!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

bullyb said:


> elena they are amazing!!....


....very cuddly too......


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Darren!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena they are stunning, they are sooo sweet, i have never had a maine coon before, i have had a persian, and some birmans, and some moggies, but i do love the maine coon, big cuddlely cat, and so pretty, lovely big eyes, BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> Elena they are stunning, they are sooo sweet, i have never had a maine coon before, i have had a persian, and some birmans, and some moggies, but i do love the maine coon, big cuddlely cat, and so pretty, lovely big eyes, BEAUTIFUL


Tnank Collie! When is your Birthday?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Tnank Collie! When is your Birthday?


my birthday is october, and please dont ask my age,........unless you want me to PM it to you, hee hee hee,


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> my birthday is october, and please dont ask my age,........unless you want me to PM it to you, hee hee hee,


you could PM!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> you could PM!


i will try to put some old pictures up of my cats, sadly no longer with me,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens elena just stunning


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

their beautiful i love grey cats


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lovely kittens elena just stunning


Thanks Vixie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> their beautiful i love grey cats


Thanks Carol - this colour called "silver".


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww how sweet


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

T--jay said:


> pic are really nice hun


Thanks T'Jay!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

They Are So Cute


----------

